# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: A Beauty! F/S Completely Stock 1949 1/2 Ton Chevy 3100 Truck

## goldenequity

My son-in-law took in this truck to sell for a client.
If you're interested in a restoration or just love it & drive it... this would be the one.
This is Phoenix. Truck came in from Texas. zero rust.

Took it in yesterday... it's still night so I have no pics yet but it's sitting out front.
It's got the quarter windows.
Cheers,
G.

PS... I used to own one... a 1953. 
Cheers,
G.

----------

